# New sig with Carlos Condit PLZ :)



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Any of you graphics-wizzards out there wanna help me out with a cool Carlos Condit sig? thx in advance!

Edit. if it would be more fun to do then I wouldn't mind one with Condit,Penn,Alves & Shogun in it. Dunno if it's too hard to fit 4 fighters tho. I would appreciate either.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> Any of you graphics-wizzards out there wanna help me out with a cool Carlos Condit sig? thx in advance!
> 
> Edit. if it would be more fun to do then I wouldn't mind one with Condit,Penn,Alves & Shogun in it. Dunno if it's too hard to fit 4 fighters tho. I would appreciate either.


Now that's a challenge!


I haven't done a sig in a while now and i think i miss it.

Been very busy, working the last weeks, but i'll be off on friday and i might try something for ya.
Just have a little patience. 

--->


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

limba said:


> Now that's a challenge!
> 
> 
> I haven't done a sig in a while now and i think i miss it.
> ...


Thanks alot my friend that would be great, kry also acceepted but don't let that stop you, I'll take two sigs over one any day  you guys are awsome!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> Thanks alot my friend that would be great, kry also acceepted but don't let that stop you, I'll take two sigs over one any day  you guys are awsome!


Like i've said, i was awfully busy the last weeks, but i had a day off today, so i gave it a try.
It's a Carlos Condit sig only. 

I am pretty pleased witht he result, i just hope you are too.

I will try the 4 man sig alos - next week maybe, if i'll have some time on my hands. 

So...here it is:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

limba said:


> Like i've said, i was awfully busy the last weeks, but i had a day off today, so i gave it a try.
> It's a Carlos Condit sig only.
> 
> I am pretty pleased witht he result, i just hope you are too.
> ...


Totally awsome, I'm gonna wear it right away  thx again dude & really cool that you wanna do the other one as well.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome work as usual Limba!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice work as usual bro + love that Condit love is in the air!


----------

